# Movie Review- The Family Stone



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The Stones, a New England family, have their annual holiday gathering. The eldest son brings his girlfriend home to meet his parents, brothers and sisters. The bohemian Stones greet their visitor--a high-powered, controlling New Yorker--with a mix of awkwardness, confusion and hostility. Before the holiday is over, relationships will unravel while new ones are formed, secrets will be revealed, and the family Stone will come together through its extraordinary capacity for love. PG-13 for some sexual content including dialogue, and drug references

Good cute movie. I cannot give too many details away unless asked because it is fun to find them out as they come along. There are some typical hollywood add ins but I had a good laugh and almost a cry. Comes at a good time when couples are bringing significant others home for the holidays. Its a movie anyone who brought their gf/bf home and their family hated them can relate to or brought them home to a crazy family. I would recommend it. And the all star cast does a great job I might add!! Dermot Mulroney, Diane Keaton, Sarah Jessica Parker, Claire Danes, Rachel McAdams, Luke Wilson & Craig T. Nelson


----------

